# NYC Area Froggers April Meeting?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Do we want to schedule a gathering in April at Mr. Biggs Bar & Grill in Manhattan? There is already a gathering scheduled in Bordentown, NJ at the EcoWalls greenhouse for Sunday the 14th. You'll probably need a car to get there, so I don't think too many city dwellers will be going. (I did see one car pool offer.) There is also a White Plains show on Sunday the 21st, and a Hamburg show on Saturday the 27th. And there are two new reptile shows in NJ this month (one on 4/6 in Parsippany and one on 4/7 in Teaneck), but they're probably not worth it for froggers. 

If there's still enough interest in a Mr. Biggs April gathering I'll send out a Doodle poll to pick the date. Your thoughts please...

Bob


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd probably be able to host a May meet .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

busy month, well maybe we can do it in between the 14th meeting and the white plains show at a local bar.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Following up on Julio's suggestion, a doodle.com poll has been sent to everyone I have email addresses for. We had a good turnout at the last bar meeting. My only caveat is that Thursday night is trivia night at Mr. Biggs, complete with a trivia DJ.

PM me with your email address if you don't receive a poll...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Busy month too American Ninja Warrior in Baltimore...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Good month for meetings.... We can always do thurs at another bar in the area there are a lot, just hope they won't trivia night at every bar in the area.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Is there an objection to Friday as a day for a possible meet? If its a Friday I can host the meet this month . Just easy to get a sitter for my kids on Friday and the weekend .


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

JonRich said:


> Is there an objection to Friday as a day for a possible meet? If its a Friday I can host the meet this month . Just easy to get a sitter for my kids on Friday and the weekend .


Jon,

I believe that anyone who is willing to host a gathering in their home should be the person to pick the date for that gathering. And Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays should be included in that person's options. (In the past some people have expressed preferences for those days.) Since everyone had a great time in your place in March, I think we'd all be happy to do it again. 

April dates you might consider avoiding are Sunday, 4/7 (Herp Show in Teaneck), Sunday 4/14 (Frogger Gathering in NJ - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/92045-meeting-ecowalls-greenhouse.html), Sunday 4/21 (White Plains Herp Show) and Saturday, 4/27 (Hamburg Herp Show).

Let us know how you'd like to proceed with April, and I'll send out an updated email if necessary. 

Bob


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Is trivia night problematic? I enjoy trivia games--is it the game with the electronic board? Will it interfere with frog conversation?

To think--what if it is amphibian trivia?!? Do we win beer?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> Is trivia night problematic? I enjoy trivia games--is it the game with the electronic board? Will it interfere with frog conversation?
> 
> To think--what if it is amphibian trivia?!? Do we win beer?


I don't think there was a board. There was a Trivia DJ with a microphone and loudspeakers. I don't know what the prize was.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

How do we feel about the April meet at my place Friday the 19th or Sat the 20th?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I vote fri


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> I vote fri


One vote for Friday.. Same ol 6pm-10pm?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Two votes Friday.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JonRich said:


> Same ol 6pm-10pm?


Yeah that works


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

+1 for friday


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok guys. Looks like Friday the 19th 6pm-10pm it is!!! 

Send me a RSVP PM on here so we can start getting a head count. 

Thanks ..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

count me in


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in.

PM sent.

Looking for Dermestid Beetles.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

radiata said:


> Looking for Dermestid Beetles.


what are these? bean beetles?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> what are these? bean beetles?


They are the carrion feeding (grubs) beetles used in taxidermy. It's also used in the feeder trade as a clean-up crew for roach and cricket bins. They are used to eat any dead insects and keep the bin "clean" and odor free. I have personally used them and it seems my colony of Dermestids died off and my roach bins reek!! I have to get some back.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I cannot make it to this month's meeting. Have fun guys/gals!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> what are these? bean beetles?


Julio,

No, they're a curious bug that is frequently used to (1) clean up after crickets (i.e dead crickets), (2) clean up after bean beetles (i.e. dead bean beetles), and (3) clean up anything that happens to die anywhere near it with fur and/or flesh still on it's bones (Dermestidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). They are most commonly used by taxidermists to clean a skeleton (STARTER KITS). I understand they like beef jerky. My usage is (2) above.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Are they easily culture? Can they be fed to darts?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> Are they easily culture? Can they be fed to darts?


They can be cultured. But they do feed on dead flesh matter. So if you purpose feed them there can be a unpleasant odor. The larva are hair covered which might be an irritant (not sure if dart frogs would take them) .My Chams eat them and the beetles no problem, so they are edible. The beetles fly, so it stimulates feeding in picky eaters.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Are they easily culture? Can they be fed to darts?


Julio

(1) I think they're happy with beef Jerky.

(2) I don't know. I'm building a Bean Beetle Machine, and I need to develop a clean-up crew..

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Posted this on FB. But I guess I'll post here. 

My mom is a Chef.( more like having to cook for a large family all her life ). 

But yea I can get her to whip something up for a small donation for ingredients . ($7-8 per person )

Off the top of my head.
*Curried, Stew, Baked Chicken, Pork, Beef (or for a bit more $, she can do Sea Food ). 
*Rice,roasted potatoes, dumplings,rice n peas/beans etc.

Would be a meat and 1-2 sides.

So you get an idea on how my mom gets down. This was lastweek's dinner. I sometimes wonder why I ever moved out. 
Curried Shrimp, Lobster, and crab legs with dumplings! 

Let me know, so I can get the ball rolling on sourcing ingredients. Or we can have Pizza! 





















Lil salad for good measure


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

JonRich said:


> Posted this on FB. But I guess I'll post here.
> 
> My mom is a Chef.( more like having to cook for a large family all her life ).
> 
> ...


Jon,

I love it! Count me in on the donation. Just don't feed me any shellfish/crabs/lobster/shrimp or you'll have to help the paramedics carry me out of your apartment in a body bag! If we go this Route, please make sure the dishes are properly labeled so I don't inadvertently commit suicide!

I've had my share of pizza at today's EcoWalls gathering - Chef Mom's cooking sounds great!!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

JonRich said:


> Posted this on FB. But I guess I'll post here.
> 
> My mom is a Chef.( more like having to cook for a large family all her life ).
> 
> ...


Jon,

I love it! Count me in on the donation! Just don't feed me any shellfish/crabs/lobster/shrimp/squid/octopus or you'll have to help the paramedics carry me out of your apartment in a body bag! If we go this Route, please make sure the dishes are properly labeled so I don't accidentally commit Hara-Kiri! (I can eat vertebrate fish, but inverts are out!)

I've had my share of pizza at today's EcoWalls gathering - I vote for Chef Mom's cooking!!!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Lmaooo. Figured someone would be!! Chicken it is!! Lol.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any tree fern plaques, or Epiweb or Hygrolon? Id gladly pay for it. I need a few slabs.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Does anyone have any tree fern plaques, or Epiweb or Hygrolon? Id gladly pay for it. I need a few slabs.


Hi Dave,

Sounds like you're mounting epiphytes... 

I have some smallish tree fern pieces ripped out of old frog vivs that you can have. Probably add up to a little over a square foot.

See you Friday,
Bob


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys looking to acquire a pair of bastis or juvies. Also looking for springtail culture and isopods. Anyone attending this Fridays meeting has any of the above please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have dwarf whites$5 and purple isos $10
also have 2 sexed pairs of black jeans if you are interested let me know.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

That would be sweet. Got a bunch of stuff that needs mounting.


radiata said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Sounds like you're mounting epiphytes...
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll also be bringing a plastic screws holder. The kind with all the tiny drawers. I was going to use it for tads but changed my mind. Good for all your tiny doodads.

I can also bring some Dendrobium unicum seedlings. About a year old and ready for a pot or mount. I'd like to trade for these. Any small cuttings of epiphytes, orchids, epiphytic ferns, cool dischidias. Let me know if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> I'll also be bringing a plastic screws holder. The kind with all the tiny drawers. I was going to use it for tads but changed my mind. Good for all your tiny doodads.
> 
> I can also bring some Dendrobium unicum seedlings. About a year old and ready for a pot or mount. I'd like to trade for these. Any small cuttings of epiphytes, orchids, epiphytic ferns, cool dischidias. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Interested in a _Dendrobium unicum_ seedling if it can be kept alive in a pot outside if a viv. They must be pretty rare - only one on eBay is $20 and needs to be shipped from the UK.

Bob


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Julio said:


> i have dwarf whites$5 and purple isos $10
> also have 2 sexed pairs of black jeans if you are interested let me know.


Cool I take one of each. Now just need some springtales and bastis! Anyone??


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll either be breaking down this tank or doing some serious trimming. So all clippings from it are free for all! 

Also as mentioned before . If anyone have any videos of their set-ups please being them along . Of host them to YouTube and we can play them and get a feel for others tanks!!

I haven't gotten any serious interest in catering food. So we might have to revert back to ordering . It possible I may still do something simple like chicken with rice n peas! Time will tell.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1)Dibs on a peperomia piece, please!

2) If you cook, I'll do some dishes (you have it in writing


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

For any interested:

I can bring a couple of _Begonia_ 'Buttercup' and _B. rajah_ leaves--free to a good home Here's the dilly yo:

1) Very easy to root in a small cup of loose NZ sphagnum or sphagnum/tree fern mix, just place this in a prop box (oh, I forgot, you guyz call these "grow tanks").
2) But I must tell you, the rajah is slooow. I rooted one last May, and it did not look really impressive until Thanksgiving (+/- 6 months). This thing is so pretty it is staying in the prop tank, where no herps can use it as a trampoline. 
3) Buttercup is faster, and also somewhat more heat tolerant.
4) Both have drip tips--means they can handle wet leaves as long as they dry off in a few hours.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> 1)Dibs on a peperomia piece, please!
> 
> 2) If you cook, I'll do some dishes (you have it in writing


Lol. I have a dishwasher. But thanks.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like this will be a game-time decision for me folks... Would really love to make it though.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Well see you guys later. Looks like a smaller turn out than last time .. 

If there are any last minutes. I can be reached at 347-296-6465 ~Jon

I didn't get enough interest on the food. So that will be reserved for the next meet ( I think this month there were too many conflicting events). 

Beer and pizza it is!!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I can make it!

how do I get the address? 

I don't have any frogs or cuttings for this meeting. Maybe the next one.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Matt Mirabello said:


> I can make it!
> 
> how do I get the address?
> 
> I don't have any frogs or cuttings for this meeting. Maybe the next one.


Text or call me . 348-296-6466


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for host again Jonathan!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> Thanks for host again Jonathan!


Thanks for coming. Hopefully next months meet will have more people attend since its a slow month for other events. 






















Finally started this build.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry I could not make it--something came up. Will make sure I'm there in May!


----------

